# Bad tear stains on cream Maltipoo & getting worse...help!



## kmward105 (May 21, 2019)

Since I've had Roxie, a now 1 year old Maltipoo, her reddish-brown tear stains continue and actually are getting worse. No change in diet....she is fed a completely grain free (both wet and dry) diet, I use all stainless steel bowls, filtered water. I have tried Angels Eyes, Angels Eyes Plus, and most recently PetLab's Clear Eyes (expensive). Nothing is working. I asked my groomer to trim the hair off but she said she can't "because it's staining". I have heard about distilled water but also heard that just using distilled water is not good for dogs in the long run, because they need the minerals. I've looked in these forums, but a lot of the posts are older when Angels Eyes had an ingredient that apparently worked, but they have since changed the formula. I would appreciate any advice. Her eyes don't seem "irritated" in any way, she doesn't paw at them but has 1 1/2" long red brown stains in a line down from the inner corner of each eye, and it looks awful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

Have you tried different food?

Attempting to eliminate the stains is a post cause. Kinda like treating a spaghetti stain after your kid has spilled it on their shirt. Best path is prevention and to find the cause may take time and experimentation.

I have read somewhere that too much iron in the food will manifest in "rust" type stains around the mouth and eyes. I do not know for a fact. Some dyes used in food or treats will cause the same effect.


----------



## kmward105 (May 21, 2019)

I haven't tried different food recently, as it took me a few months to find something she likes, tolerates, and will eat. She's a bit fussy. She's on Merrick grain free both wet and dry, for puppies.......soon to go off that to "adult" food. I know prevention is best way but I'm doing all the things they say: stainless bowls, filtered water, and the Angel Eyes type chews, see no difference. I'll check the iron content. Thanks.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Angel Eyes used to contain an antibiotic. Now is looks like it's just a supplement. 

The best plan might just be to frequently wipe the stains with a damp cloth, and then dry the area well. A little dab of cornstarch can help absorb moisture.


----------



## NadiaK (Feb 8, 2017)

I feel your pain. My bichon had the start of tear stains when we picked her up from the breeder. As she grew and got older they have gotten worse. I wipe her eyes with a warm washcloth every morning and comb the area through with a tear stain comb. Mine gets groomed once a month as her hair grows very quickly. I only use stainless steel bowls and filtered water.
I stopped giving her kibble all together as she really was not that crazy about it and I thought maybe it was contributing to her tear stains. However, she has now been on commercial raw for several months and there is no improvement in the tear stains. 
I had been feeding her primarily chicken but heard that can contribute to staining. I then switched to turkey and still no improvement in the staining. The vet suggested trying beef as maybe the issue is poultry in general. From all that I have read staining is usually due to genetics or food. She will start the beef next week so I will be interested in seeing if it makes any difference.


----------



## SpiritIvory (Feb 4, 2020)

Unfortunately tear stains are more common in certain breeds or in puppies. Some puppies grow out of it as their face changes but others unfortunately have it for life.
Have you been to the vet to check if your pups ducts are blocked?

My mother has a Japanese Spitz and we have found that using a stainless steel water bowl with filtered water has helped more than anything. Scrap the products because they really don't work, we tried them all.
Just get a warm washcloth and wipe your pups eyes daily to reduce build up.


----------

